# FDA Report on Closed Diamond Plant



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Ugh - this is unreal! The plant obviously knew about its problems!! :argh:

FDA Report on Closed Diamond Plant: http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/OfficeofGlobalRegulatoryOperationsandPolicy/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow that sounds absolutely disgusting! Cardboard? Gouges in the equpiment surfaces? Feed residues? That is unbelievable.


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

cardboard and duct tape?! grosssssss!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow!! I fed my dogs some of the recalled product unknowingly, of course, thinking I was doing a good thing. This kibble is NOT cheap. In fact, it costs a lot more than what they had been on previously and what was given me both by the breeder and recommended by my vet. I bought this grain-free, limited-ingredient food because I wanted the best for my poodles. To see this FDA inspection report really angers me.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Now the news is that some products are being recalled from the MO plant, as well. I'm not sure exactly what the products are. I know that in my area (GA), my Tractor supply is getting their 4 Health from the MO plant now. Some bags of TOTW have the SC code on them. 

Check the code on the bag. I think that the next to the last character in the code indicates its origin, from what I saw when I looked. X=SC and M=MO.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I received an e-mail from the internet company through which I was buying it and they advised me of the potential recall and, sure enough, when I checked the code and date expiration given by Diamond our bag was a bad one. It's sitting in my garage now. I don't even want to touch the stuff. Bad, I know.


----------

